# Flashing 02.02.00P baseband on .602 (Non-US/VZW)



## DataX (Jun 24, 2011)

I've been lurking the forums for a while, but haven't been able to figure this one out on my own, so hopefully someone could provide some insight.

I currently have a non-US/VZW Droid X, which I've been happily switching between the .340, .596 and .602 systems and the various ROM's available. Everything works fine and dandy, except by the fact that I need to manually configure the baseband for my local carrier settings. I don't find this to be such an issue, since I've become rather comfortable messing around with the available basebands and getting everything setup in QPST Service Programming.

The problem I've come across is just that while I can setup my voice service without any issues, for the life of me I cannot get 3G working on the 1.09.XXP basebands.

Usually on the .340 system, I could simply flash a baseband known to work with my local carrier (Iusacell BTW), get everything setup in CDMA Workshop and QPST and I'd be good to go. Moving on to .596 and .602 however, the baseband would be updated to 1.09.XXP and even though I can successfully follow the exact same procedure to get everything setup, 3G simply will not work. Trying to flash the 02.02.00P baseband under .596/.602 will just abort halfway through.

While I could check with the CDMA nuts on some of the local forums about getting 3G working on 1.09.XXP, I would also like to see what could be done about getting 02.02.00P working on .596/.602.

If anyone would like to take a look, here's a link to the .zip I've been using to flash 02.02.00P under .340: http://www.mediafire.com/?whryjr7vs9re2si

Thanks


----------

